# Anyone use or tried this diesel oil



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Mobil Delvac-1300 Super- SAE 15W-40
Meets or exceeds, API service, CK-4, CJ-4, CI-4 Plus\SN
Used my old oil on new trailer deck boards and bought the above oil, have not put it in the tractor yet.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

macdoesit said:


> Mobil Delvac-1300 Super- SAE 15W-40
> Meets or exceeds, API service, CK-4, CJ-4, CI-4 Plus\SN
> Used my old oil on new trailer deck boards and bought the above oil, have not put it in the tractor yet.



Been using Delvac in my tractors and pickup for several years now....Have not had any problems and seems to be a bit cheaper then Rotella


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> Mobil Delvac-1300 Super- SAE 15W-40
> Meets or exceeds, API service, CK-4, CJ-4, CI-4 Plus\SN
> Used my old oil on new trailer deck boards and bought the above oil, have not put it in the tractor yet.


WHY oh WHY are you using that in a Japanese tractor designed to JIS standards? 

Your machine works and operates so much better with 10W30 diesel oil. These small compacts will run sluggish on 15W40, blow more soot and require sooner engine overhauls because the passages in the piston rings are JIS. 

As we go into winter, the last thing you need is THICK oil for hot temps. 

This is what the Mitsubishi, Yanmar, Iseki, Hinomoto, Sharabarua, etc machine made from the late 60s all the way to the mid-90s should be using.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shell-Rotella-T5-Ultra-Synthetic-Blend-10W-30-Diesel-Engine-Oil-1-Gallon/332687508


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> WHY oh WHY are you using that in a Japanese tractor designed to JIS standards?
> 
> Your machine works and operates so much better with 10W30 diesel oil. These small compacts will run sluggish on 15W40, blow more soot and require sooner engine overhauls because the passages in the piston rings are JIS.
> 
> ...



Opppps.......This is a fine example of why you should not assume anything......LOL......I should have commented on the weight that he said in the post not just the brand and type of oil........I just assumed that he knew that this was not the proper weight for the engine he was using it in.....You are 100% correct on the comments on the weight of the oil but in my opinion Rotella, Delvac and Dello are pretty much the same on the quality side of the house.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Oil Lubrication System


Satoh S650G Bison tractor oil lubrication system exploded view factory parts schematic diagram.



www.satoh-s650g.com










Fluid Capacities – Satoh-S650G.com







www.satoh-s650g.com






Mitsubishi Tractors are extremely complicated pieces of equipment and have multiple lubrication needs. Midlands Lubricants suitable Mitsubishi Oils includes 10w/30 Low Saps Engine Oil 
Oil Suitable For Mitsubishi Tractor: 10w/30 Engine Oil – Tractor Transmission Fluid, 80w/90 Transmission Fluid – Hydraulic Oil – Axle Oil – Differential Oil – Midlands Lubricants Ltd 
*Mitsubishi Tractor range includes: Mitsubishi Wheeled Tractor and Mitsubishi Buck & MT series (Can’t find what your looking for just give us a call or Email)*

Mitsubishi Tractor MT180 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT200 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT250 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT260 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT300 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT301 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT372 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor MT470 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor S470 series:
Mitsubishi Tractor S470D series:


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the low SAPS (reduced Sulfated Ash, Phosphorus, and Sulfur) oils because the engine stays cleaner, less stinky soot, and it drains out so much cleaner. We may not benefit with the extended oil change intervals like the newer engines, but we can sure take part in all the other benefits. Low SAPS provides longer life for the engine. Less wear and less component breakdown. 

Now, for much of the Japan tractors, summer use is SAE 30 or 10W30 or 10W40, depends on the manufacture ratings for the model.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I like the low SAPS (reduced Sulfated Ash, Phosphorus, and Sulfur) oils because the engine stays cleaner, less stinky soot, and it drains out so much cleaner. We may not benefit with the extended oil change intervals like the newer engines, but we can sure take part in all the other benefits. Low SAPS provides longer life for the engine. Less wear and less component breakdown.
> 
> Now, for much of the Japan tractors, summer use is SAE 30 or 10W30 or 10W40, depends on the manufacture ratings for the model.


Thank you, I can take it back. What exact oil do you recommend with the low SAPS or are all the 10W30 diesel all low SAPS ? This is my first diesel engine.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

This type of thread always opens a big can of worms.
Personally I use a synthetic 5w-40 CK-4 or higher rated oil in all my diesels.
The 15w-40 is definitely heavy for cold weather use.
I also have no use for a straight 30 weight oil with one major exception;
my 4-53 Detroit 2 stroke gets straight 30 weight in the winter and 40 in the summer,
the old Detroits did not care for the multi-viscosity oils.
A synthetic 5w-40 will flow better then a petroleum 10w-30 on cold start ups,
providing more engine protection and lubrication then any petroleum oil can,
especially on cold engine starts.
This type of oil goes in my Korean, Japanese, German and American diesels.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

What I found in stock was, Rotella T5 Synthetic, Heavy Duty Diesel. Did not say Ultra or FA-4. Whatever, it is in my tractor.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I just noticed on my Rotella oil container, a date of 03 / March / 2016. My oil is 5 and 1/2 years old out of the bottle. Been surfing the net and looks like 5 years is shelf life of Synthetic diesel oil, the additives break down. Should I drain the oil and try to get my money back. Will need a new 17.00 filter also. Oil was 56.00 for 2 gallons.. What do you think ?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> I just noticed on my Rotella oil container, a date of 03 / March / 2016. My oil is 5 and 1/2 years old out of the bottle. Been surfing the net and looks like 5 years is shelf life of Synthetic diesel oil, the additives break down. Should I drain the oil and try to get my money back. Will need a new 17.00 filter also. Oil was 56.00 for 2 gallons.. What do you think ?


Is that date a "Best Used" date on the jug? If so, then yes, it's still usable. Even if synthetic begins to break down, it's still superior to the dino grades new on the shelf. 
What breaks down first is the container the oil is kept in. LOL It's true. Same goes for bottled water. 

Why are your filters $17.00 !!!! ???? Do you have a filter brand and p/n for it? Bet I can find a name brand in the right size and threads for 1/2 that EZ. And even 1/3rd that on RockAuto.com


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Is that date a "Best Used" date on the jug? If so, then yes, it's still usable. Even if synthetic begins to break down, it's still superior to the dino grades new on the shelf.
> What breaks down first is the container the oil is kept in. LOL It's true. Same goes for bottled water.
> 
> Why are your filters $17.00 !!!! ???? Do you have a filter brand and p/n for it? Bet I can find a name brand in the right size and threads for 1/2 that EZ. And even 1/3rd that on RockAuto.com


The date it was bottled, 2016, the other was 2015. Wix-51784.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> The date it was bottled, 2016, the other was 2015. Wix-51784.


Ouch, Wix is a great product, BUT - - - the micron level to flow will start the engine of needed oil. Wix is like 20 microns and smaller. Tractors need 25 to 35 micros for proper flow. With that said, you need to upgrade to a taller Wix filter for the flow.

That Wix filter number is borderline at 24 microns. BUT, it has a hug problem for Ag and machinery, no by-pass. I would strongly look on the cross reference for a better one.

RockAuto does list the technical for the Wix 51784.


More Information for WIX 51784



Review the filters on this page. Note that the Purolator brand is a good one for Ag and machinery. It's balance for filtration and oil flow for our Japan tractors.






Oil filter cross reference


184 replacement oil filters for Wix 51784. See cross reference chart for Wix 51784 and more than 200.000 other oil filters.



www.oilfilter-crossreference.com


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Ouch, Wix is a great product, BUT - - - the micron level to flow will start the engine of needed oil. Wix is like 20 microns and smaller. Tractors need 25 to 35 micros for proper flow. With that said, you need to upgrade to a taller Wix filter for the flow.
> 
> That Wix filter number is borderline at 24 microns. BUT, it has a hug problem for Ag and machinery, no by-pass. I would strongly look on the cross reference for a better one.
> 
> ...


Can't find the purolator you mentioned


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Do you have a NAPA dealer close? If so, go talk to them, a lot of compact tractor filters they can cross to a NAPA part number.


----------

